# Tonight's Smoke - To Feed the Parents



## smoking b (Jan 7, 2013)

My parents won't be in the area much longer & I talked them into coming over to eat. It gave me an easy excuse to fire up the smoker  
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






   I asked what they would like to eat & they decided they wanted chicken  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   No problem...













PICT0167.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Jan 7, 2013






I started with some breasts & thighs & pounded them flat.













PICT0168.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Jan 7, 2013






I added some garlic & a wee bit of oregano.













PICT0169.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Jan 7, 2013






Next was cheese with a little dried orange peel, basil, pepper & celery seed. I then rolled them up & misted them with fresh lemon juice.













PICT0170.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Jan 7, 2013






All tied up & ready to go - you can see the lemon juice shining...













PICT0171.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Jan 7, 2013






Getting some pellets started. These ones were courtesy of an alder tree...













PICT0172.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Jan 7, 2013






Into the smoker.

Updates to follow...


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 7, 2013)

Looks good so far...JJ


----------



## kathrynn (Jan 7, 2013)

Wanna see the finish!!!!!


----------



## smoking b (Jan 7, 2013)

And here they are.













PICT0175.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Jan 7, 2013






Fresh out of the MES.













PICT0174.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Jan 7, 2013






I cut up some of the taters I grew to make fries. I gave them a healthy dose of Death Rain Nitro  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















PICT0173.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Jan 7, 2013






They are my plate of fries. I would never give my parents Death Rain Nitro! They added some salt & ketchup to theirs...













PICT0177.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Jan 7, 2013






& here is a closer view - They turned out quite tasty!


----------



## kathrynn (Jan 8, 2013)

They look great!  Yumm!


----------



## smokinhusker (Jan 8, 2013)

That looks great!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jan 8, 2013)

Smoking B said:


> And here they are.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great!!! Speaking of Death Rain, that'd be a great name for the Habanero Fire water I just made! After two days it's HOT!!!!


----------



## humdinger (Jan 8, 2013)

Looks awesome, thanks for the idea! Did you brine the chicken before hand at all?


----------



## smoking b (Jan 8, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> They look great!  Yumm!





SmokinHusker said:


> That looks great!


Thanks! My mom even said she really liked them & I did a good job - Now that's saying something coming from her  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   I would have sliced them & put on a bed of rice with my sauce but my dad is a "plain" type eater & would not have eaten much if he even tried it. This was a good compromise that left both parents happy & that's all that was important to me.


----------



## smoking b (Jan 8, 2013)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> Looks great!!! Speaking of Death Rain, that'd be a great name for the Habanero Fire water I just made! After two days it's HOT!!!!


Lol - this is Death Rain Nitro













PICT0178.JPG



__ smoking b
__ Jan 8, 2013






I finished up my other bottle on the fries so I had to open this one - sadly it is my last...  http://www.hotsauce.com/Blair-s-Death-Rain-Nitro-Seasoning-p/3530.htm

This stuff really gives a good flavor.  If you like spicy food give it a try - it's great on pizza too!


----------



## smoking b (Jan 8, 2013)

Humdinger said:


> Looks awesome, thanks for the idea! Did you brine the chicken before hand at all?


Thanks!  No I didn't brine them but they still came out great - they were not dry at all.  There are some pics in this thread http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/132571/todays-smoke-for-the-evening-meal  of some other chicken I did without brining that was nice & juicy too as well as a pic with the rice & sauce - maybe it will give you some more ideas


----------



## humdinger (Jan 8, 2013)

Smoking B said:


> Thanks!  No I didn't brine them but they still came out great - they were not dry at all.  There are some pics in this thread http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/132571/todays-smoke-for-the-evening-meal  of some other chicken I did without brining that was nice & juicy too as well as a pic with the rice & sauce - maybe it will give you some more ideas


Thanks. hmm, maybe I'll do 8; brining four and not brining the other 4, then see how they compare.

Mostly I'm grateful for your ideas b/c my wife notoriously buys large bags of frozen boneless skinless chicken breast when she is on her health kicks, and then it takes us a long time to go through them. It never occurred to me to do the whole flatten, stuff, and roll idea. Sounds kinda like Fatties, there are a lot of possiblities. Thanks again!


----------



## smoking b (Jan 8, 2013)

Humdinger said:


> Thanks. hmm, maybe I'll do 8; brining four and not brining the other 4, then see how they compare.
> 
> Mostly I'm grateful for your ideas b/c my wife notoriously buys large bags of frozen boneless skinless chicken breast when she is on her health kicks, and then it takes us a long time to go through them. It never occurred to me to do the whole flatten, stuff, and roll idea. Sounds kinda like Fatties, there are a lot of possiblities. Thanks again!


You're welcome! Yeah you can get pretty creative stuffing them. Try to get them as flat as you can without tearing them - they are much nicer to roll up that way. Have fun with them!


----------

